
Ask HN: WaveNet Text-to-Speech app/plugin? - neom
Has anyone seen or is anyone working on a text to speech app or plugin using Deepmind[1]? This is something I would actively pay a subscription for and googling around yielded nothing obvious. 
[1]https:&#x2F;&#x2F;cloud.google.com&#x2F;text-to-speech&#x2F;
======
bckmn
At Narro[1] we are allowing users beta access to the WaveNet voices:
[https://www.narro.co/voices-beta](https://www.narro.co/voices-beta) with good
results so far[2].

Narro summary: [https://www.narro.co/pr](https://www.narro.co/pr)

[1]: [https://www.narro.co](https://www.narro.co) [2]:
[https://mobile.twitter.com/kiliankoe/status/9909670621210583...](https://mobile.twitter.com/kiliankoe/status/990967062121058315)

Other voices available on Narro: [https://www.narro.co/voices-
demo](https://www.narro.co/voices-demo)

------
tarrasq
I am working on an app idea that uses Wavenet. What did you have in mind
specifically? What would be useful?

~~~
neom
websites (email+news) and pdfs, I'd pay $50/mth to have realistic t2s for
these things alone. As someone who struggles greatly with the written word,
the productivity gains are massive.

